# Servlet per <a href="..."> ansteuern?



## arend (19. Okt 2004)

Ich schon wieder mit einer neuen Frage 

Ich vermute mal, dass man ein Servlet nicht direkt per HTML-Link ansteuern kann, weil es ja kein 'get' oder 'post' mitgibt. Richtig? Z.B so:



```
[url="../servlet/ServletName"]Hier Klicken![/url]
```


Da ich aber eine Liste als Links darstellen moechte, die bei einem Klick eine Datenbank ansteuern - gibt es hierfuer eine Loesung? Ausserdem moechte ich beim Klick noch einen (versteckten) Parameter mitgeben - wie ist sowas zu bewerkstelligen?


Danke schonmal, Arend


----------



## Heiko (19. Okt 2004)

Parameter mitgeben geht so:

Mach einen input type auf der HTML Seite, und gib den type ="hidden" den Parameter kannst du im Servlet ganz normal mit getParameter auslesen.

Mit dem Servlet aufrufen machs ähnlich.

Pack die Liste in ein Formular und übergebe mit dem Formular an dein Servlet einen Wert.
Im Servlet rufst du dann anhand des Wertes (if/Swich Abfrage) die Aktion auf, die du brauchst.

So habe ich das gemacht.


----------



## arend (19. Okt 2004)

mmh ... das mit dem hidden type klingt gut, hab ich auch irgendwo schonmal gesehen...

nur kapier ich noch nicht ganz, wie ich das servlet anspreche, also wie ich ihm sage, welches servlet angesteuert werden soll 

hast du da evtl. ein code-beispiel?


----------



## akira (19. Okt 2004)

Hi,

ein Link ist im Prinzip ein GET-Request. Diesem kannst Du Parameter wie folgt übergeben, z.B.:


```
[url="../servlet/ServletName?a=1&b=2&c=test"]Hier Klicken![/url]
```

Der erste Parameter wird mit ? an die URL angehangen, alle weiteren mit &.


----------



## Heiko (19. Okt 2004)

Empfang im Servlet:


```
pfadname = request.getParameter("pfad");
```

Senden im JSP (Bei Action wird das Servlet angesprochen):


```
<TITLE>Finde RessourceBundles</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<FORM NAME="form" METHOD="post" ACTION="Analyse" TARGET="_blank">

<H3>Bitte w&hlen Sie das Verzeichnis, in dem nach den verwendeten
Ressourceboundles gesucht werden soll. 

</H3>
<H4>Sollten Sie kein Verzeichnis ausw&hlen wird automatisch ein
Projekt ausgewählt.

</H4>


Bitte bet&tigen Sie danach die Schaltfl&che [B]"Neue
Auswertung starten"[/B]:</P>
<HR>


<INPUT TYPE="radio" NAME="pfad" VALUE="D:/wsad/TrimzahlenWeb" checked="checked" />TrimzahlenWeb

<INPUT TYPE="radio" NAME="pfad" VALUE="D:/wsad/" />Alle Projekte

<INPUT TYPE="radio" NAME="pfad" VALUE="D:/wsad/LeasingWeb" />LeasingWeb

<INPUT TYPE="radio" NAME="pfad" VALUE="D:/wsad/SerfinWeb" />SerfinWeb

<INPUT TYPE="radio" NAME="pfad" VALUE="D:/wsad/BenutzerverwaltungWeb" />BenutzerverwaltungWeb



<INPUT TYPE="submit" NAME="suche" VALUE="Neue Auswertung starten" /> <INPUT
	TYPE="reset" NAME="suche" VALUE="Auswahl löschen" /></FORM>


<HR>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## arend (19. Okt 2004)

@ akira: genau das hab ich gesucht! danke


----------

